# Is it OK swapping photos with others



## davetee99 (Apr 9, 2012)

Need views from both men and women on this.
We've been swapping photos with couples, men and women for the past few years on the net and find it is a massive turn on and has really upped our sex life phenomenally.
We both pose for photos, wife in sexy gear and naked, hubby basically just naked although wife photo outnumber hubby photos about 10 to 1.
We both sit and look at others pics for our entertainment plus look when we are on our own so obviously looking leads to masturbation or sex.
We have webcammed with others a couple of times and really enjoyed it.
We are so happy doing it even at our age, we are both 57, but still have decent bodies.
Are we normal as seems to us that a lot of others do it ?


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

If you both enjoy this and are transparent with each other (eg. not taking this further with any of the other participants secretly) then you are not crossing any marital boundaries. For me I don't think it would work, but its your marriage not mine. Just be careful that neither of you get carried away with it and watch out for crazed stalkers that might be getting infatuated with one of you or the other. And also realize that sharing this with others may lead to embarrasing or other regrettable consequences should others be not so discreet with your images, would suck if these got posted to your facebook page for you children, friends and family members to see...


----------



## davetee99 (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for the advice and we are very careful and do not show face until we have swapped a good number of pics and feel we have got to know the others.
Usually others are the same as us, enjoy doing it behind closed doors and always with people who we are extremely unlikely to meet.
Have swapped twice with people we know but we enjoy looking at others pics, it's between us and we just want to keep it between us.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

As long as your sure it works for you, then it works for you. Don't conform to the so called "norm" if it doesn't work for you guys.

At 57 years old you guys are doing something right.


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

sounds like fun


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

Well, if normal is measured by what typical people do, I would say it is not normal. However, if you both are in agreement and it is not causing any problems for you, who cares whether it is "NORMAL" or not? I do think it can lead to presure from one or the other of you to have a group encounter which not everyone can handle.


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Agree with the concensus...if you both enjoy it and it causes no problems, I don't see any issue with it. As to whether or not it's "normal," there's a quite from _Star Trek: Generations_ - "'Normal' is what everyone else is, and you are not."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## working_together (Oct 16, 2011)

I think it's more common than people think, there are a lot of amature sites that do this. I think when you're in a long term relationship you look for ways to spice it up a bit, and it's really flattering to have others admire you I bet.


----------



## davetee99 (Apr 9, 2012)

Everyone seems the same with advice which is really good and does make us feel 'normal' and yes at 57 it was a way of spicing up things that work. Obviously it's only pics and would never take any further which we both agree on.


----------

